# Alexander Glazunov, The Seasons - Best Version?



## SONDEK

I've only recently discovered this wonderful work.
Would anyone be willing to share their favourite version(s)?
(Quality sound is important to me...)
Recommendations?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I'm not much of a Glazunov fan, but this is a luscious work full of gorgeous orchestration, and this recording is a sumptuous piece of ear candy:


----------



## SONDEK

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I'm not much of a Glazunov fan, but this is a luscious work full of gorgeous orchestration, and this recording is a sumptuous piece of ear candy:


Many thanks Allegro Con Brio,
My listening on YouTube seems to align with your recommendation. With that in mind, I have ordered the TELARC CD.
I was also lucky enough to find a NEAR MINT Vinyl LP version of Ansermet's 1966 LONDON/DECCA account also, so it too is on its way.
I look forward to comparing the two.
Cheers!


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67, etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Aram Khachaturian

Frome the famous Decca sound years, unmissable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

For me, it's difficult to beat Svetlanov:


----------



## Marsilius

This recording is a bit older than the rest but its typical Melodiya in-your-face acoustic gives it an amazingly immediate sonic impact. The coupling is fantastic too.


----------



## SONDEK

Many thanks everyone for their great recommendations.

Boy, do I feel silly. I have had this excellent account of TCHAIKOVSKY'S NUTCRACKER tucked away for years.

Guess what ballet music is hiding on Disc 2 - that previously never got a listen?

Well, needless to say; with Ashkenazy's excellent DECCA account now in hand - and Ansermet's and De Waart's acclaimed readings now ordered and on their way - I am probably well equipped in all things THE SEASONS...

Not exactly what I planned, but this way works too ~ lol.


----------



## Marsilius

I'm pleased to hear that you've found a recording. The fact that recordings of _The seasons_ have often appeared as fillers to one-and-a-half-CD-long ballets points out why it's rarely seen: at only 40 minutes or so, it simply isn't long enough to fill even half an evening's programme on stage. A ballet company would therefore need at least two sets of costumes, scenery and props in order to mount a full evening's show. Minimalist stagings - such as the one that can be found on YouTube (see here 



) - might cut the overall running cost but, for anyone who can imagine the original spectacular scenario as it would have been presented on stage, they, no matter how well danced, would be very poor substitutes.


----------



## Orfeo

These are also worth a try:


----------



## SONDEK

Many thanks for these recommendations, Orfeo.

That NEEM JARVI disc looks highly desirable. The CHANDOS sound quality is always reliable - especially on vinyl LP - and Jarvi rarely disappoints.

I will keep an eye peeled...


----------



## Orfeo

SONDEK said:


> Many thanks for these recommendations, Orfeo.
> 
> That NEEM JARVI disc looks highly desirable. The CHANDOS sound quality is always reliable - especially on vinyl LP - and Jarvi rarely disappoints.
> 
> I will keep an eye peeled...


You bet. 
Have fun.


----------

